# Camels?



## ShadowsFIAL (Apr 10, 2016)

Didn't really find much information on camels here. Does anyone raise them? How are they compared to horses as far as care goes. I was thinking about getting camels instead of horses. I read that it is better to have at least two. Can anyone enlighten me on their feeding needs, vaccinations, shelter, training to ride, and other misc care?


----------



## TAH (Apr 14, 2016)

Here is a website that might help.
http://www.camelmilkassociation.org/


----------



## Baymule (Apr 14, 2016)

I think price tag starts around $4000   at least the ones I've seen for sale.


----------



## TAH (Apr 14, 2016)

I am not sure where you live but you should look at eBay classifieds for Camels. I looked on there and found some for $1500.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 14, 2016)

TAH said:


> I am not sure where you live but you should look at eBay classifieds for Camels. I looked on there and found some for $1500.


I live in northeast Texas. I've only seen them on craigslist, I haven't really gone shopping for a camel.


----------



## ShadowsFIAL (Apr 15, 2016)

lol thank you guys.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 15, 2016)

I am following this because... Camels! I have to know more now


----------



## ShadowsFIAL (Apr 15, 2016)

Right?! I think they are so cute. I have no idea about their care though, and there are not many people who own them it seems. ; ^;


----------



## ShadowsFIAL (Apr 15, 2016)

Look at this camel!!!


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 15, 2016)

I don't think I would be riding that thing without a saddle of some kind.


----------



## TAH (Apr 15, 2016)

I would get a Camel. Did you read the website I gave you. Camel milk is amazing. I didn't know how helpful it is.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 16, 2016)

I think a camel would hate living here in Colorado but they would be so much fun! I have two alpacas, I think they are the closes I'll get to a camel. If you get one, please let us know!


----------

